# [SOLVED] Apache: error with apr_socket_accept

## SinoTech

Apache spams the logs with following message:

```

[...]

[Thu Oct 29 16:43:49 2009] [error] (38)Function not implemented: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)

[Thu Oct 29 16:43:49 2009] [error] (38)Function not implemented: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)

[Thu Oct 29 16:43:49 2009] [error] (38)Function not implemented: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)

[Thu Oct 29 16:43:49 2009] [error] (38)Function not implemented: apr_socket_accept: (client socket)

[...]

```

I already searched the forum for help and found this thread: apache2 error with apr_socket_accept - Unable to figure out

Unfortunatelly the solution posted at the end of the thread did not solve the problem for me. I rebuild kernel, apr, apr-util, and apache itself but still got these damn error messages.

Versions installed:

www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2

dev-libs/apr-1.3.8

dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.9

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i586-Geode-TM-_Integrated_Processor_by_AMD_PCS-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Oct 2009 20:00:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=geode -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -fprofile-use -ftree-vectorize"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=geode -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -ftracer -fprofile-use -ftree-vectorize"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/portage_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm iconv isdnlog modules mp3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Solved the problem by re-compiling the apr* packages on the destination machine. Prior to that I've compiled them in a chroot environment on my AMD64 system (as the destination machine is slow) and just copied the binaries.

----------

